# over-rail clamp



## bobnfrances (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm looking for LGB over-rail clamps, but don'y know part number, or where to purchase them online.
Thanks


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

www.railclamp.com is a web site for Split Jaw Products. They have an Over-the-Joiner clamp.
Also check any of the Garden Rairoad venders that frequent this site. I'm sure they can help get them. 
Prices may vary by source.
Wesley


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Very common item.
http://www.reindeerpass.com/LGB-Metal-Rail-Joiners-10-pieces.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, did you want a clamp that goes over the stock joiner, or do you just want the stock joiner that goes right on the rails?

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We sell the split jaws that go over the existing joiner also.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/Split-Jaw-Brass-Over-the-Joiner-Split-Jaw-Clamp.aspx


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe he wants rail clamps with a power path?

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No clue


----------

